# can I use la200 on a pregnant doe



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

She is 3 months pregnant, she had swelling in her neck, jaw and under her jaw a couple of days ago. I treated with iodine for a deficiency and wormed with safeguard. She seemed to be getting better but tonight I noticed she has a runny nose. I put vet rx on her nose but I only have LA200 if this turns worse. Do u know the dose Is it is okay to use. Otherwise I may just have a vet out.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't give antibiotics unless they're needed. Is she running a fever? Any reason you think she has an infection? The swelling sounds like bottle jaw and that would mean the wormer is not working. You'll need to have a fecal test done to find out what worms she has and what works in your area. You can ask the vet or other who have herds.

Goats do get allergies and sniffles that don't warrant antibiotics.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

LA200 can cause abortion or deformities so I wouldn't chance it. Do you have any vitamin C powder on hand?

You may want to play it safe and have the vet out but be sure they are knowledgeable on goats so they don't try to give her anything that would hurt the little buns in the oven.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

swelling around the neck screams bottle jaw!! this is caused by barpole worms. They leave small holes in the intestines which when the goat grazes fluid seeps into the jaw area...when she is resting her jaw may seem smaller since the fluid seeps back but this fluid is also wound her heart and lungs...google bottle jaw to get a good picture is what it looks like and treat ASAP. You might even find her eye lids are white!!...I do Ivomac plus 1cc per 40 pounds sub q two days in row ( I usually use Valbazen day two but with her being bred its not safe) Also include red cell to help build her iron back up..B complex is also helpful...I would not give grain until the swelling is down since she can choke on it...I should mention also I repeat again after a week..then I treat 3 more times 10 days apart and once more at 30 days...


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought u couldn't give ivomec plus to a pregnant doe. I do have some. Also I was told by my vet that bottle jaw doesn't appear overnight. I do know that her stool has a little mucous in it but the Pebbles are formed


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

This was her the first night just 3 days ago. Swelling went down in her neck but under jaw is still there.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a classic case of bottle jaw. According to the manufacturer of the Plus ingredient its safe to give in pregnant and lactating animals. I called and was told the same thing but I did not tell them it was for a goat. I didn't want to open that can of worms. You could always just use the plain Ivermectin, we know that one's safe.
Have you checked her eyelids?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

No I didn't think bottle jaw because of what my Vets had said. I saw her at 4 am and by 5 pm she was all swollen and standing off on her own. I will have to check and dose her in the morning. I also read that the regular ivomec won't take care of baberpole worms. dang I don't want to lose her or these babies.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So 1cc per 33 lbs oral right?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ivermectin will kill off barber pole as long as resistance hasn't built up. If it has you can use Cydectin as a last resort. Levamisol is the last of the last but I don't know if you can give it during pregnancy.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

1cc/20lbs


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I do 1cc per 30lbs orally on my pregos. Every doe here gets treated with Ivomec Plus at 100 days pregnant. For me it is so that the kids are not born with liver flukey mom who do poorly. I've never had any problems from it. I use 1cc per 20lbs with plain Ivomec.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The dosage I gave was for plain Ivomec since the op was concerned about the clorsulon


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So I dosed her but how soon do u think I will see results. Her eyes lids were very pink by the way but she was due for a good worming. I have a dairy license and are very limited on times to worm.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

The vet came out today and tru's neck issue was a huge hematoma that was starting to get infected. It was the size of a tennis ball. He lanced it and flushed it out. He said it will take a long time for the swelling to go down but she will be okay. he said with one that big her body wouldn't have been able to absorb it.


----------

